# Trick My Truck



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

You have to watch Trick My Truck on GMT Aug 27 @200pm et
They did a Tail gator and took it to RV campout
Boy was that thing awesome









Don


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

HootBob said:


> You have to watch Trick My Truck on GMT Aug 27 @200pm et
> They did a Tail gator and took it to RV campout
> Boy was that thing awesome
> 
> ...










Decipher that pleae!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

JimBo99 said:


> You have to watch Trick My Truck on GMT Aug 27 @200pm et
> They did a Tail gator and took it to RV campout
> Boy was that thing awesome
> 
> ...










Decipher that pleae!
[/quote]
Cool TV show on 8/27.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> You have to watch Trick My Truck on GMT Aug 27 @200pm et
> They did a Tail gator and took it to RV campout
> Boy was that thing awesome
> 
> ...










Decipher that pleae!
[/quote]
Cool TV show on 8/27.









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Tivo...


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

JimBo99 said:


> You have to watch Trick My Truck on GMT Aug 27 @200pm et
> They did a Tail gator and took it to RV campout
> Boy was that thing awesome
> 
> ...










Decipher that pleae!
[/quote]

Check it out hereTrick My Truck
They trick out old truck that have seen there days
But this Tail Gator episode they built the ultamit Tail gator rig

Don


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Saw it.

I would let go of my Outback for that set-up.

They took a new International CXt and tranformed it, and then a brand new Fleetwood Tail-gator and tranformed it.

The truck had a custom paint job, interior, and a hot tub in the bed with a custom automatic sliding cover.

The trailer got a custom outside skin with graphics to make it look like a back country cabin, custom interior with sliding recliners that went out onto a porch, and a variety of grilling and eating arrangements.

I would definitley trade my set-up for it!!

Steve


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

Just watched that episode of Trick My Truck. I had never watched or heard of it before this topic post. It was a totally awesome makeover! Thanks for the tip. JimBo


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

In case some of you are confused, it was on CMT. It sure was an awesome mod. The blender was sure cool, but it didn't look like it worked as well as my smoothie maker. Loved the bar, the hot tub, the propane fireplace ect. Sure wish I had been at that party.

Darlene


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

But I like the back to back pop up tvs
and the tv w/ the playstation mounted on the side

Don


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> You have to watch Trick My Truck on GMT Aug 27 @200pm et
> They did a Tail gator and took it to RV campout
> Boy was that thing awesome
> 
> ...










Decipher that pleae!
[/quote]
Cool TV show on 8/27.









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

That's what I like about you Doug. Direct and to the point!









Dan


----------

